# Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in t



## klam24 (Aug 24, 2003)

My computer all of a sudden can't find my cd rom/writer. This is the error I am getting from the device manager: Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19).

I have tried the trouble shooter, uninstalling reinstalling, system restore, deleting secondary controller, primary controller and all does not seem to work. I don't know what else to do. Help!

BTW - I am running my XP home edition.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Try this........


To restore the registry
Open Registry Editor. 
Click Options, and then click Print to print these instructions. (If you are using the Help and Support Center, click Print above the topic area.) They will not be available after you shut down your computer in step 2. 
Click Start, and then click Shut Down. 
In the list, click Restart, and then click OK. 
When you see the message Please select the operating system to start, press F8. 
Use the arrow keys to highlight Last Known Good Configuration, and then press ENTER. 
NUM LOCK must be off before the arrow keys on the numeric keypad will function.

Use the arrow keys to highlight an operating system, and then press ENTER. 
Caution

Incorrectly editing the registry may severely damage your system. Before making changes to the registry, you should back up any valued data on your computer. 
Notes

To open Registry Editor, click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. 
Choosing Last Known Good Configuration provides a way to recover from problems such as a newly added driver that may be incorrect for your hardware. It does not solve problems caused by corrupted or missing drivers or files. 
When you choose Last Known Good Configuration, Windows restores information in registry key HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet only. Any changes you have made in other registry keys remain.


----------



## klam24 (Aug 24, 2003)

I tried the Last Known Good Configuration but it didn't work either. I finally was able to solve the problem by going into the Registry editor some item. I got his from the mircosoft web site:

RESOLUTION
WARNING: If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.

To resolve this behavior, follow these steps: 
Start Registry Editor (Regedt32.exe).
Locate the UpperFilters value under the following key in the registry:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

On the Edit menu, click Delete, and then click OK.
Locate the LowerFilters value under the same key in the registry:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

On the Edit menu, click Delete, and then click OK.
Quit Registry Editor.NOTE: After you remove the Upperfilters value and the Lowerfilters value, if you notice lost functionality in a particular program, such as CD recording software, you may need to reinstall that software. If the problem recurs, consult with the software vendor for assistance. 


Restart your computer


----------

